
Amazonian psychedelic may ease severe depression, new study shows - pseudolus
https://theconversation.com/amazonian-psychedelic-may-ease-severe-depression-new-study-shows-98814
======
pssflops
I thought that outsiders were starting to overstay their welcome with the
indigenous tribes surrounding Ayahuasca. It's part of a sacred ritual, and
isn't meant to be taken lightly according to what I recall of their cultures.

------
cleanyourroom
Can we fork religion to support this feature pls?

